# Seize The Moment. The world is beautiful! :)



## Meggy (Dec 5, 2011)

[video=vimeo;32071937]http://vimeo.com/32071937[/video] 

Beauty of a second. Amazing isn't it?  

This is an open contest. For more information visit this site >>> Montblanc - The beauty of a second challenge


----------



## reissigree (Jan 4, 2012)

Amazing video.


----------

